# What finish to use one twin screw vise jaws



## Cooch (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm in the process of installing a Veritas twin screw vise.

My question is what should I use for a finish? Tung oil? Danish Finish? Or something else on the jaws?

Thanks. Steve


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

This is a preference question, but I would ask what type of lumber they are first.


----------



## Cooch (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm planning on using maple for the jaws. (Sorry bout that omission )


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Poly thinned 50%. Keep the wood wet 5-10 minutes, then wipe off excess.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I did not like the look of boiled linseed oil on maple. Haven't tried tung oil. Danish looks good, but something that doesn't darken is my preference for maple. I think poly might suit well there. I have heard it suggested that poly is not well suited for a workbench top, for reasons of functionality. (Chipping, etc…)

The chops for vises don't get too much action from knives, irons and such.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

what's the rest of the bench finished with? It really doesn't matter, its a matter of taste.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I wouldn't use anything, especially not a film finish. Over time it will flake off with the heavy use. If you have to use something, an oil type (BLO, or BLO and beeswax) won't peel, be easier to repair, and glue will pop right off.


----------

